# Delivery times to PCD from Charleston?



## Darrena (May 26, 2013)

I have a PCD scheduled for July 31st and my car hit the VPC today (It actually arrived 10 days ago but the VPC was closed in Charleston for 2 weeks over the 4th). The PCD was hesitant to schedule it saying that it would be a tight fit to get it ready if it didn't get out of Charleston by the 19th but my CA seems to have gotten it in. Does anyone know how long it takes to clear the VPC/VDC and get to the PCD in Spartanburg? I vaguely remember my CA saying something about a train which seems odd to me...

I live in GV so it isn't the end of the world if it is delayed a few days but pushing it out a week causes issues with my work travel schedule and may cause me to have to give up on PCD.

Edit: After reading a few more threads something finally clicked... So there is no VDC in Charleston and once cars clear the VPC they are put on a train to the VDC attached to the plant in Greer where they are prepped for the PCD. Do I have that correct?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Customs and VDC are both in Brunswick, GA

Sent from my SCH-I535 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Darrena (May 26, 2013)

alee said:


> Customs and VDC are both in Brunswick, GA
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using BimmerApp mobile app


Correct but my car got off in Charleston (Per the BMW 800#)and I have been told that is normal for cars destined for PCD. So it seems like there is a VDC of some sort in SC, evidently in Greer?


----------



## Darrena (May 26, 2013)

To answer my own question I called BMW today and they say my car is at the PCD now!


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

There is a VDC is in Greer which up until 3-4 yrs ago handled all BMW's bound for the south east. The Port of Charleston is still used to export the X3, X5 and X6 from Greer. Transportation between the port and Greer is via train.

The delivery time to the Greer PCD/VDC from the Port of Charleston should take only hours, but depends on when the train leaves. 

Interesting fact is the PCD cars are actually trucked across the street from the VDC to the PCD.


----------

